# Time to start on the Sagnasty!



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Well with the cold weather and the rain we have had over the past week it has got me itching. Tonight I'm going to cure that itch! I plan I fishing the Saginaw River for some fall eye's. I'll be making a quick trip so ill be just fishing from shore and leaving the boat at home. I'll be sure to post my success or lack there of!


----------



## tkpolasek (Mar 4, 2002)

Riverboy,
I have heard that they are getting some fish in the river now. I know that the guy on www.saginawbaywalleye.com said that they had caught 6 decent fish on Sunday. I hope to make a trip over there in a couple of weekends so keep us posted on the fishing.
Good Luck and Good Fishing,
Tim


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Well I did fish the sagnasty last night but not for long. Man was it cold and windy. Didnt really dress to well for the weather, it seem warmer at home out of the wind of course. but anyways I did no good. I was casting large rapala's at assorted retrival rates. Did not hook into anything. Only fish for about a half hour though. One guy I talk to said he got a smaller one the night before. Might try again later in the week I'll be sure to keep you all posted!


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Did you fish after dark?
I haven't been out yet but I'm sure they are in by now. Normally the slowest retrieve you can bare to make will produce the most fish.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

yep I started around 8 pm or so. Like I said I didnt fish to long though I got cold pretty quick. What time of night do you normally fish it Rick? How deep are you getting your crankbaits at? Super slow retreive eh? I'll have to give it a try. Thinking about going back out tonight or tommorrow night. Wanna go?


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

I like to start around 11:00 and fish until around 1:00 am. The bite usually starts about 10:00-10:30.
Husky jerks are the lure of choice. or countdown raps. I don't know how deep they are running but the water is around 6 feet deep.,


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey where do you guys fish, Bay City or Saginaw? Cause I fish there quite a bit at night during the fall and have only seen three different people in three years, I fish by the Lafeyette street bridge in BC. I usually start as soon as it's dark, I've fished it about 8-10 times since late Sept. this year, and have only hooked one, so maybe fishing later is better.


----------



## Ruler (Nov 30, 2001)

I was out last night and got bup-kiss. First time I've seen it with absolutely *no* current in it- looked like the consistency of a dredgecut!

Don't know what it is with the fish this year...


----------



## ManillaKilla (Sep 26, 2002)

Bup-kiss? That's a trash fish isn't it?


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

ausable steelhead

I am fishing in Saginaw! 

Weezer ya I was kind of thinking about fishing it later in the night problem is I have to get up so darn early for work. Its the weekend now though so Ill be out there tonight for sure! Give me a call if you want to go!


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

I may hit the river this week sometime, maybe like Monday or tuesday night after work. I don't really fish weekends cause it gets too crowded.


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Just got back from one of weezers spots...fished for like 2hrs and got jack ****.....one guy caught one before i got there and lost another one and one guy was telling me he has been fishing there since October 15th and has seen 6 caught.....so there weezer whats your theory?????


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Fished the sagnasty for a little while tonite with no results. There is a mother load of shad in the river...everywhere i shined my light there were thousands swimming everywhere...heard of a few hot spots but cant get anyone to talk. Shouldnt be too long now.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Ya I fished it Monday for a little while with no luck. Probably hit it again tonight!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

For you guys fishing the Saginaw river in Saginaw, does it get very crowded when the walleyes are in? Because here in Bay City, I'm the only one it seems who fishes these eyes. I mean I'm not really complaining, I just find it weird that there's good walleye fishing and big fish, yet nobody fishes it except me, weird!
You'd think people would be flocking to the river when word got out that walleyes are being caught from the bank.


----------



## Ruler (Nov 30, 2001)

It's a big river steelhead. I've fished it spring and fall for the last couple of years and certain spots do get pretty crowded at times. (Especially when people bring their girlfriends, wives, and kids, none of whom know how to fish. I don't mind people who don't know how to fish, but when you're throwing lures and the next guy is 2-3 feet away, when somebody throws across everybody's line, it gets to be a mess and a headache. Heck, one guys g/f got a hot&tot hooked over the rail on the bridge the spring before this past!  )


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Yep I agree with Ruler it is a big River. Lots of spots to fish at. I think alot of the problem is alot of people are afriad to fish down there after dark. It is not the greatest part of town ya know! I know my wife worry's ever time I fish it by myself after dark! I sometimes get spooked to with all the bums and the crack heads!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I was wondering, does casting minnowbaits after dark work during the spring run on the Saginaw?


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

YES. Get the biggest obdy baits and crank them in slow and that usually is the best way, but you might have to experiment and see what the fish want.


----------



## Ruler (Nov 30, 2001)

I was down there tonight in Bay City (where you don't have to worry about as many bums and crack-heads  ). Got nothin, but had one very light tap. I'm wondering if they're gonna be there this fall at all. This spring sucked for em too- maybe they're staying out of the river for some reason this year.

I *still* want to know how I can hardly pick up a plug with my hand and not seem to do it without getting stuck, whereas a fish can bite it when it's moving and not get a hook.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I agree, normally there are fish around, the river seems barren, and if the Tibb., has shad in it, then the Saginaw does for sure, it's starting to get really frustrating, and kind of ridiculous, I mean, where are the walleye's? I've only had one on, and that was about 2 1/2 weeks ago. All I get is snagged and lost lures, which isn't so bad when your cathing a few fish.


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Fished the old trusty sagnasty last night with just a nice $15 donation to the river after that i decided to call it a night and go home. Talked to one guy who said he pulled a 22in eye out of that spot on monday night.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

hey sorry Chris I didnt make it out there last night, But I am real busy this week. With deer hunting coming up friday and My wifes aunt passed on so we've been doing the furnal home thing last night and tonight. I leave tommorrow afternoon for the family farm for deer hunting so Im pretty well hit. Next week for sure once things slow down a little!!!!


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Chris, with a Shiawasee permit in your pocket you shouldn't have time to fish for eyes. 
Give me a call sometime early next week, I'll be doing some steelhead fishing next thrs and fri.(pending on whether I fill my doe tag this weekend) but that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Easy there Rick, i know i have the permit but the time I fish isnt really what you call deer hunting time unless your thinking of me poaching. I know im not as good as my bro, i mean i cant sit out in a corn field in september and pick from 10 different bucks to shoot at . Yeah i'll give you a call next week, i might be down to try to land some steel. By the way i missed that spike at Walh Rd.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

slammer00

hey been trying to get a hold of you!!!! Empty your PM's!!!!!!!


----------

